
Gadgets That Refuse to Die - davewongillies
https://www.engadget.com/2020/03/03/undead-gadgets/
======
oarfish
Off-Topic: Can we ban links which redirect to advertising domains? When I
click this link, due to uMatrix I see that it redirects to
[https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=3_...](https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=3_cc-
session_4cf21ef9-2a5f-4f96-9010-faca569779de) Which doesn't sound like
something I would want to visit.

~~~
encom
Didn't happen to me (but it has before). Instead I got a huge modal popup
about something, which I didn't read, so I hit `back` immediately.

archive.[is,ph,li,fo,vn,md,today] is like a condom for crappy websites like
that.

[https://archive.ph/agh5m](https://archive.ph/agh5m)

~~~
m463
archive.* has some really strange dns-based tracking built in

~~~
gruez
Elaborate? Are you talking about the whole cloudflare ecs debacle?

~~~
m463
if you load archive.<x> it will load a cache-busting specific-to-you dns name

your.ip.address.foo.lots.of.stuff.pixel.archive.<x>/pixel.gif

that gets by most blacklists including umatrix and others

and they have a new domain name dujour so that too.

------
kendallpark
Gamecube controllers.

Three console generations later, Nintendo keeps re-releasing them.

I'm not sure why they don't lean in harder and embrace the design as the
standard Nintendo controller. It is the most ergonomic and intuitive game
controller I've ever used. The asymmetric layout and shape of the A, B, X, and
Y buttons make it impossible to forget which is which. All the controller
needs for a 2020 refresh is a ZL button, a true analog for the C-Stick, and a
slightly larger D-Pad.

The electronics underneath are rock solid--a favorite for modders. Nothing has
really changed except the cord length and the omission of metal braces in the
triggers.

~~~
qqssccfftt
>I'm not sure why they don't lean in harder and embrace the design as the
standard Nintendo controller.

I hope not; I've used it and a Switch Pro Controller and I much prefer the pro
controller.

~~~
kendallpark
The Pro Controller is a fine controller and sees a decent amount of
competitive use in the Smash scene.

The octagon gate on the GC controller is advantagous for Smash and other games
that benefit from precise directional inputs... It's to the point where there
are Pro Controller mods to add an octagon gate. The Pro Controller analog
seems to wear out faster than that of the GC controller and it's a tricky
replacement to perform (on an already expensive controller).

~~~
qqssccfftt
> The Pro Controller analog seems to wear out faster than that of the GC
> controller

That's just because Nintendo ruined the design of their newer analogue sticks,
though.

~~~
timw4mail
Or the GameCube was the only console with decent analog sticks.

------
jwr
This site slams me in the face with a popup that tries to get me to "Agree" to
all kinds of trackers. I tried to "Learn More", but there is no way to
disagree, so, I guess no article for me. Goodbye.

~~~
L0stLink
Using Ublock origin with additional filters enabled, didn't get any popups or
redirects (all built in, all under privacy, easylist from adds, all from
malware domains, all from annoyances, Dan Pollock’s hosts file and Peter
Lowe’s Ad and tracking server list from multipurpose, Adblock Warning Removal
List from custom)

additionally I have these custom rules to block YouTube suggestions so I can
better focus, has the added advantage that the UI looks better, autoplay can
be controlled from the player and playlist can be accessed in full screen mode
(which is the only time I really need access to them).

    
    
        ##ytd-compact-video-renderer.ytd-watch-next-secondary-results-renderer.style-scope
        ##.ytd-watch-next-secondary-results-renderer.style-scope > paper-button.yt-next-continuation.style-scope
        www.youtube.com##ytd-compact-playlist-renderer.ytd-watch-next-secondary-results-renderer.style-scope
        ! Block the upnext video and the autoplay button
        www.youtube.com###secondary

~~~
ycombinete
I'm using Ublock Origin with no extras enabled and also go no pop-ups.

~~~
m_t
I'm using Ublock Origin with no extras enabled and I had the popup.

Since I'm using firefox, I just forced the Reader view by typing this in my
address bar:

    
    
      about:reader?url=https://www.engadget.com/2020/03/03/undead-gadgets/

------
teruakohatu
My Bose QC15s have lasted so long. AA batteries are easily replaced and cheap
aftermarket parts on ebay keep is going. It is now my backup as having
Bluetooth and better noise cancelling is worth upgrading for but they still
work incredibly well on flights.

Sadly lithium batteries kill gadgets these days. I have an old gen kindle and
I can't find a replacement battery for it. Seems such a waste for a device
that is otherwise in excellent shape.

~~~
ehnto
I always double check battery replacements before buying items for this
reason. It is hard to predict what sizes will stick around, but I am also not
against busting a device open and fitting a near-enough sized cell with the
right output.

~~~
Lio
18650 cells seem to be a good standard for things like torches and bike
lights.

As a plus you can pick them up in e-cigarette shops, apparently vape units use
them too.

~~~
peshooo
I have a cheap-ish bike light with 18650 battery. After it stopped working, I
tried to replace it, but I couldn't solder it so well like the factory one.
The mtb rides shake a lot, so my solder joints break.

Any hints how to solder it better?

~~~
ehnto
In motorsport wiring they use crimped connections instead, due to it's
mechanical strength compared to solder. It withstands the vibrations and
movement better. You can get really small crimps so you should be able to find
some that fit. If it's soldered to the PCB I haven't got much advice sorry.
One option might be to mechanically support the wires near the solder, maybe
hot glue the battery or wires in place so they can't pull on the solder.

------
fidelramos
I still use an IBM Model M keyboard every day, made in 1993. I'm currently
looking for a new keyboard that takes less desk space and doesn't require a
PS/2 adapter, but the Model M still works fine and is a pleasure to type on.

Keyboard rant: I'm appalled that it's so hard to find a good mechanical
keyboard that is not meant for gamers with those RGB lights. Part of the
problem is Europe, some options either don't get here or are usually out of
stock. But even looking at the total market there are just not that many
mechanical keyboards with quality switches, a simple backlight light and a USB
hub with a couple ports in the keyboard.

~~~
lsh
If you're a fan of the Model M then you must know about Unicomp[1]

ergodox that usually put out a split ergonomic keyboard have recently released
a cut down keyboard called the Planck that might interest you[2]. But to go
from a gigantic beast of a keyboard to such a wee thing might be daunting.

The /r/mechanicalkeyboards dwellers might be able to help you out as well[3]
as well as the mechanicalkeyboards website[4]

FWIW I happily used a Filco Majestouch for years before switching to an
'ergonomic' keyboard (ergodox). The Microsoft Ergo Sculpt is really good for
me as well, I still use it on my secondary desktop.

1\. [https://www.pckeyboard.com/](https://www.pckeyboard.com/)

2\. [https://ergodox-ez.com/pages/planck](https://ergodox-ez.com/pages/planck)

3\.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/)

4\. [https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/](https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/)

~~~
fidelramos
First of all, thank you for all the suggestions.

I actually asked in /r/MechanicalKeyboards, but they didn't help much, just
pointed me to Unicomp but that's not what I'm looking for as it's basically
the same size as the Model M. It looks like Unicomp will be releasing a
"Spacesaver" Tenkeyless model in the upcoming weeks [1], that might be an
option.

The Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL [2] is one of my top candidates right now, or
a Ducky One 2 TKL [3] variation. I actually tried to get both in the past
weeks: the Filco couldn't get shipped because of COVID-19; and the Ducky One 2
ran out of stock (the European market problem I was mentioning before). Very
frustrating.

About ergonomic keyboards I don't want to go through the pain of relearning
how to type. I have been typing on the Model M for 25 years now and my muscle
memory is deeply engrained, I want a layout that is as similar as possible (so
80% Tenkeyless).

The Planck seems unnecessarily small to me. I'm not moving my keyboard so the
absolute smallest size is not a requirement, I just want to get rid of the
numpad to have the mouse closer.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/frr2xh...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/frr2xh/unicomp_ssk_news_new_compact_fullsized_model_m/)

[2] [https://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/usa-filco-ninja-
majestou...](https://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/usa-filco-ninja-
majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-tactile-action-keyboard.asp)

[3] [https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-Skyline-
TKL](https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-Skyline-TKL) or
[https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-White-LED-
TKL](https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-White-LED-TKL)

~~~
fybe
Instead of Ducky One 2, I would look into either Varmilo or Leopold. Similar
design, better quality and in the case of Leopold its very understated, no RGB
and game-ry branding.

~~~
fidelramos
I have heard good things about both Leopold and Varmilo, but they are even
harder to come by than the options I mentioned. I have to compromise for a
keyboard I can buy in the EU (but with an US layout).

------
jasondclinton
Another product with a much longer time horizon is those electronic dial pads
on apartment buildings and entry gates:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=apartment+door+dial+pad&tbm=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=apartment+door+dial+pad&tbm=isch)

These things are running on technology from the late 90's virtually unchanged.
Even the most advanced ones are low end silicon with terrible thermal designs
and horrible user interfaces (scrolling through pages of residents on a bad
monochrome display one line at a time). Nothing competes with them. They have
no high-failure parts and can last for decades. (And some have.)

~~~
mab122
I hate those, they mount them even on brand new buildings where even elevetors
have screens and touchpanel buttons.

~~~
catalogia
> _elevetors have screens and touchpanel buttons._

I've not encountered systems like this. How do they handle accessibility for
the blind? Are the physical buttons still present?

------
rwmj
I couldn't read the article because of ad blocker issues, but Logitech
Squeezebox is going strong in this household. You can pick up the physical
devices reasonably cheaply on ebay as people replace them with functionally
worse and privacy invasive modern alternatives.

~~~
aurea
Our Squeezebox is still going as well, but with most using iOS devices at
home, we’re not able to control it anymore because the app was discontinued.
Does anyone know of a solution for iPhones?

~~~
bcrack
Possibly the best solution would be an installation of the Logitech Media
Server (LMS) on a raspberry pi (e.g. piCorePlayer [0]) or an already available
home server. LMS can then handle all squeezeboxes (or squeezelite
installations on other hardware) on the same network and allows control via a
web interface.

[0]: [https://www.picoreplayer.org/](https://www.picoreplayer.org/)

~~~
aurea
Thanks, I have an unused Raspberry Pi, I will try this out.

------
modeless
I still wear my Pebble Time Round every day. The form factor is unequaled.
Less than 8mm thick is just not where other companies are going with their
watches, and I'm sad about that.

~~~
everetm
I agree. Give me a slimmer Fitbit with less functionality and basic controls
and I'm sold. I loved my pebble time.

I won't get back into wearables until they start slimming down.

~~~
bluishscreen
Still wearing mine... until it falls apart.

Then, I'll unbox my backup Pebble and wear it until _that_ falls apart.

Hopefully they'll have something comparable by the time I run out of them?

------
stevewillows
I really regret not picking up a Little Printer when I had the chance. I've
considered building a networked thermal printer, but its not quite the same.

My dream is to have a 2" impact printer (e.g. receipt printer) for to-do,
grocery, etc, lists.

I really don't want to have a life of joy and pure bliss that relies on a
thermal printer. I love the concept so much.

With the others, I've still got three Pebbles and I love them all equally. The
two OG Pebbles needed a piece of paper between the vibrating part and the
screen, but the 2HR has been perfect.

These concepts are all so great. Chumby is another I've always admired.

~~~
asclepi
I had a Little Printer, and I believe the article is slightly over-
romanticizing the device. It was slow, not only the printing itself but there
would also be a considerable delay before it would start printing as
everything had to go through the cloud.

The printing paper had very uncommon dimensions and was hard to find. You
could buy them from Berg, but they charged a lot for the rolls. There would
also be a lot of paper waste due to the "face" that needed to be printed after
every job. Cute, but no practical use.

In the end, however, it did what it advertised, and it did so with remarkably
few of the hiccups that were (and are still) common for the IoT devices of the
time; it was a good "version 1" for an IoT device. It's unfortunate that they
never got to make a second version.

After the project was shuttered I bought an Epson TM-T20II. It prints from the
LAN, it prints extremely quick, and the standard paper dimensions that it uses
are easy to find on Amazon. It doesn't print a cute face after every job,
though, but you can buy a buzzer add-on to make it beep after every job if you
want.

~~~
stevewillows
well, this is very reassuring! Weird that the face would print every time --
what a waste.

I had thermal printer for a while for another purpose and loved it. It was so
handy to have --- but ultimately, thermal paper isn't great for the ol'
environment.

Do you still use the thermal printer for lists and stuff?

------
AdmiralAsshat
Sansa Fuze mp3 players are still kicking around, with open source replacement
firmware like Rockbox still under active development.

I'm kicking myself that I gave mine to a friend around 2012 when I got my
first smartphone.I feel like the used price on them has actually gone _up_ in
recent years, as nearly all smartphones have since removed their headphone
jacks, and battery life on smartphones can't hold a candle to dedicated mp3
players.

~~~
jimmydddd
I got a Fuze in 2008 because they supported a WiFi connection to LAUNCHcast
radio (acquired by Yahoo! at the time). (LAUNCH as probably the first
streaming service with a recommendation engine.) I had spent years curating my
personal LAUNCHcast station, so it was amazing to have access to it via Wifi.
Then Yahoo! shut down LAUNCH because of fears of high royalty rates. The
streaming services actually won the lawsuit and kept the low rates, but it was
too late as Yahoo! had already pulled the plug on LAUNCH.

------
freepor
For me it’s film cameras. Because they were not a rapidly obsoleting product,
they were built for decades upon decades of use. The mechanical perfection is
just a joy to use in every knob and click. My two favorites are a Canon F-1
with 85mm f1.2 Lens, and a 1953 Rolleiflex with a 75mm Schneider f3.5 lens.
Neither one needs a battery. A modern camera is built with the expectation
that its sensor will be obsolete in 5-10 years so nobody will pay for the
build quality for a 50 year service life.

As I tell people when they ask about them, I’m not a photography enthusiast,
I’m a camera enthusiast, taking pictures is just what I do to find an excuse
to use these exquisite pieces of machinery.

~~~
timw4mail
There is just something about a decades-old mechanical device that still
works. I'm not sure any company made a smoother film-winding mechanism than
Nikon, especially on the Nikkormat series.

And on the other side, you have the clunky soviet cameras, which one wonders
how they worked in the first place, yet they still do.

~~~
smileypete
If you like old soviet tech then this channel might appeal:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvvFI9XEW1w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvvFI9XEW1w)

Lengthy reviews of soviet consumer electronics, in one of the most ASMR
sounding voices I've heard (subs available)

------
pkorzeniewski
I never heard about Chumby before but oh my it's one of the most ugly and
hideous product designs I have ever seen, I don't know why but looking at it
makes me uneasy... something about the way that leather is cut, combined with
the colors and overall shape, even the name is strange

------
awiesenhofer
For me its my Sony MiniDisc Player(s) and the MiniDisc format in general. Such
a great medium, durable, great haptics. Works perfectly all these years later
and still looks and feels like something from the future.

Still angry at Sony though for basically killing it from the beginning with
all their DRM.

~~~
TrowthePlow
Do you need more empty MiniDiscs? I just found a new, in-wrapper one the other
day at the bottom of a box of electronics as I was searching for N64 games :)

------
habosa
I know it's not that old but after ~7 years on paper books I recently went
back to my Kindle Paperwhite 1st generation which I bought in 2012 ... I was
pretty shocked that it just booted up and I was able to start buying and
reading books again. I had a software update or two but I didn't even have to
sign in to my Amazon account again.

------
patd
I have an HP TouchPad, the tablet that ran WebOS. Almost ten years later there
are still people that are making Android versions for it. The battery sucks by
now and the CPU is not very powerful so it’s not snappy but it’s still usable
for light apps.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
My HP Touchpad did not survive my last move, unfortunately. Can't tell if it
had something pressed on it or if it was stored at an improper temperature,
but the battery swelled to the point of pressing on the display (!), so the
thing no longer turns on.

If it still worked, I'm probably still be using it as a comic book reader.

------
kashishgrover
Bring back Pebble. Someone please bring back Pebble. :'(

~~~
teekert
Yeah, I don't understand how there is still no simple smartwatch company
without any fitness bs, with thin light >1 week always on screen. Years after
Pebble did it. Does everyone but us really want and oled screen and heart rate
monitor?

I'd don't understand where Casio is with cheap BT smartwatches that can just
show texts/notifications.

~~~
iamwil
Worked on the ecommerce and marketing teams at Pebble. I can tell you we tried
to tell people about our strengths: 1 week+ battery life. Always on screen.
Readable in sunlight. Water resistant up to X meters. But what gets people to
buy isn't what gets people to stay.

I can tell you that by far, most people wanted the fitness angle with
smartwatches. And all those features that you love about Pebble, while great,
wasn't all that convincing for people after we ran out of die-hard fans like
yourself.

~~~
peterbraden
Here's the thing. I have a Garmin that also gets more than a week of battery
life, with an always on display. It also does the fitness stuff very well.
There wasn't an advantage to the Pebble angle.

~~~
teekert
But I don't/want need the bulk and the price of the fitness stuff. The last,
cancelled generation of pebble had a black and white screen, many apps and was
something like 125 euros for the watch.

I really loved the way I could control my Pebble (time steel), with just 4
buttons, so smooth.

But, ok, out of all brands, Garmin seems nicest to me and they have a payment
solution as well.

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
AFAIK Apple Newton still lives and people still write programs for it despite
it being discontinued 22 years ago.

~~~
hwj
Do you mind sharing what niche the Newton lives in?

~~~
jamil7
Theres a pretty good podcast on the topic if you’re interested
[https://overcast.fm/+Xn2zXxLf4](https://overcast.fm/+Xn2zXxLf4)

------
DeathArrow
I dislike gadgets as in "tech objects which primary function is to be
perceived as cool and to make the owner feel good as owning it".

I think tools can survive more than gadgets. I have an old HP LaserJet 4l
which I think was manufactured in '90s and which still works like a charm. I
also have a Nikon D300 DSLR which still works. My car is 16 years old.

~~~
nicbou
The gadgets listed in the article were meant to have a short shelf life.
Though a few still survive, it was never intended.

On the other hand, my more generic gadgets simply never die. My projector, my
Bluetooth speaker, my headphones... they all do exactly what I bought them
for. There might come a time when that's not enough, but that will be decided
on my own terms. It won't be because of a dead server or a useless battery
life.

As you say, tools last a lot longer, because they were designed to fulfill a
simple role without any bells and whistles.

This is why I don't like the trend of pairing long-lasting tools to short-
lived tech. A car or a watch will last a really long time. USB-C and Android
9.0 won't.

------
jhinra
Reading this article got me wistful for my Peek
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peek_(mobile_Internet_device)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peek_\(mobile_Internet_device\)).
You can do so much with email (todo lists, news, etc) and the device just felt
good. It had a physical keyboard (!) and a real scroll wheel on the side.

Peek was also created by a small company but doesn't have the community
support that the Chumby or Pebble has now. Maybe that's a product of being
connected only to a cellular network?

~~~
awiesenhofer
Such a wonderfully simple device! I always wanted one of those. Do they still
work/can they still access the internet?

~~~
jhinra
Sadly, no - there's no wifi option. Peeks were (seemingly) hard-wired into a
T-Mobile network that is no longer operational.

------
jansan
No list of immortal gadgets will ever be complete without the Casio F91W.

~~~
ginko
That said, wristwatches are generally very very long lived. I own a Citizen
marinaut which is powered through a solar cell in the face of the watch. I've
been wearing it pretty much every day for 15 years now and I never had to
charge or service it. Only the occasional shortening of the metal wristband.

~~~
jansan
Right, but the F91W was first released in 1989 and is still the second best
selling men's watch on amazon:

[https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Mens-
Watches/zgbs/fashio...](https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Mens-
Watches/zgbs/fashion/6358539011)

------
patrickk
iPod Classics also refuse to die, I'm using a used one I got cheap on eBay.
You can also mod them with open source software (escaping the clutches of
iTunes), install a higher capacity battery, replace the case and install a
power-sipping micro SD card - if you so wish. It helps that it's not tied to a
cloud service, you can get an older version of iTunes if you really need it.
More details[1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19712077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19712077)

~~~
OrangeMango
I found a couple of old iPods in the bottom of a box in my closet a month or
two ago. My kids were interested so I dug around until I found one of those
30-pin cables. Plugged it into my Mac; it worked fine. I transferred a bunch
of songs they wanted and the kids have been listening to them since. For one
of them, Apple even had a software update available for it.

------
fit2rule
Gadgets don't die, their users do.

Every single computer that was ever made is still out there, and a use could
be found for them, somewhere in the world. We just don't have the resources to
distribute 'old' computers for which find no use, to those who would find a
use - so we throw them away, usually with the excuse 'archaic/outdated,
consumes too much power, etc' \- excuses that were as equally valid the day
the machine came out of the box, but are only really issued when a human
decision has been made.

You can still pick up a stone axe and use it to feed your family, even if its
original user died tens of thousands of years ago. The same is true of every
single tool ever made - its only the arbitrary decision making of humans which
make an inanimate object useful or otherwise.

disclaimer: grumpy old retro computing enthusiast who really wants people to
stop throwing functioning electronic gear in the landfill...

~~~
justinclift
Hmmm. I have an ancient dual Intel 3GHz Xeon Nocona (~2004 I think) with 5MB
of RAM :) hanging around.

It's mostly used as a stand for other things (powered off, but has good case)
left on top of it.

Although it runs, each of the two CPU's uses about 100w. And the whole thing
running flat out is about as slow as an older model laptop.

There's no real use for this things computing power any more, except on the
very rare occasion I need to spin up some OS and don't have other available
computing gear handy.

So, the whole "all tools are useful" thing is only marginally true for very
old computing stuff.

~~~
fit2rule
Not useful for you. _And that is your right, duty and responsibility as a
user, and owner of the hardware._

But there are tens of thousands of human beings within a few km's/clicks of
you, I am willing to bet, who will find a use for that computer.

A lot of valuable things can be done with 100w, should a user choose to apply
it.

~~~
justinclift
That's 100w _per cpu_.

eg this thing burns 200w continuously when on.

A raspberry pi 3b+ is likely around the same computing power, and burns a
_small fraction_ of it.

So, I really, really doubt it.

~~~
fit2rule
I could easily find 100 people who would find a use for your old computer. The
effort is worth it.

~~~
justinclift
If you're serious, feel free to email me (justin@postgresql.org) to make it
happen. :)

Out of curiosity, what kind of things do you think people would use it for?
Linux doesn't boot on it.

~~~
justinclift
As a data point, fit2rule didn't bother to email me.

------
themodelplumber
Interesting list...I didn't own any of those, though I would guess most of us
here can name many others.

Last weekend while I was putting the finishing touches on a Bionic Puppy
install on my MSI Wind (purchased through a Linux computer company years ago),
I started to realize I need to get more serious about active care for my
devices or get rid of them. From the Cybiko Extremes to the N810 to the Casio
pocket organizers.

For now I'm going to move to a basic stance and just start text files for each
set of devices. That usually gets me moving in a more organized direction. It
feels good to be taking care of (some) things from my past, and I can tell my
kids all kinds of stories about how I courted my wife via Cybiko text chat in
University classes, etc. :-)

------
rvz
It's the nostalgia of ye good olde days of when those devices where perceived
as good ideas or the best in town when there was a early market growing when
they were around.

Their existence was tested by the competition and found to have been
commercial failures but can still live on as useful toys, like the Commodore
Amiga days, BeOS days and the CHIP days and so on.

They are remembered and kept alive by niche communities around 'what if' they
survived with open source alternatives, aftermarket additions or more
additions. Very happy to see this and good luck to them.

------
brtkdotse
I thought it was going to be about that Game Boy that took a direct hit in the
Gulf War and still worked.

------
macintux
> “The Chumby was introduced shortly after WiFi was introduced," Andrew
> "bunnie" Huang, Chumby's founder, told Engadget. "To rewind to those times,
> there were no smartphones, and if you wanted to use your computer away from
> your desk, it meant dragging an ethernet cord to your bedside."

The first PowerBook with WiFi was released in 1999. The Chumby in 2006.

~~~
vageli
Yeah I remember when the chumby came out I was debating getting one but
couldn't think of a use case for it (besides the ever-popular-at-the-time live
twitter feed or something along those lines).

------
racuna
I still using my Sony Smartwatch 2 (2014), not even changed the wristband. The
only thing is lack of software updates and support.

Sony made very good hardware. But they are not good updating their software.
Just like the Sony Xperia Play, they don't even upgrade their Android version
when they could.

------
brk
While I think it is dead now, the 3Com Audrey was another gadget that was
hacker/user supported and lived on long after its official demise. A mini
(mostly) functional web terminal was a pretty novel thing when it was
released.

------
dawnerd
My Boxee Box still works and I use it occasionally

[https://github.com/boxeehacks/boxeehack](https://github.com/boxeehacks/boxeehack)

The remote still works great too.

~~~
kilroy123
That brings me back! I loved boxee and was so sad when the company shutdown.

------
lostgame
iPods. I have several friends who have, within the last year, sourced out
classic iPods for personal use - I personally find my first-gen iPod shuffle
to be one of the most useful digital devices in my collection.

Next - old game consoles. My Nintendo DS and Sega Saturn consistently get the
most use out of any console I've ever had, to the point where I've stopped
buying new consoles. Best part - I turn it on, pop in the game, no waiting for
updates. It's amazing. Not to mention top-notch games like Animal Crossing:
Wild World, Scribblenauts, New Super Mario Bros, Sonic Rush, Metroid Prime:
Hunters, Mario Kart DS, Panzer Dragoon, NiGHTS Into Dreams, Street Fighter II
Alpha (which I am constantly playing with friends) - the list goes on and on.

I could turn on my Dreamcast if I wanted to bask in Crazy Taxi, Skies of
Arcadia, Jet Grind Radio, etc...but there's enough great games for these
systems alone I haven't played that it makes it completely irrelevant to buy a
new system.

Because in 20 years since I bought my Dreamcast I have still yet to siphon all
the value out of it I can get.

------
Jnr
After reading the title and before clicking the link I instantly thought of my
Pebble Time steel that I got from Kickstarter.

------
flippyhead
It really feels like in 2020 it's possible for a one or two person team to
create a successful hardware company.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Been like that forever.

My first job was at an electronic hardware company started by the owner in his
basement in the late 70's. I wasn't there at the time, but I heard he had
about 15 people working in the basement until they finally moved to a rented
storefront.

He wasn't billions of $$$ successful, but he sold the company for about a
million or so in 1989. Last I heard from him, he was living on a Caribbean
island.

------
FlyingSnake
Does anyone know what can be done with a Chumby? I got one free from a startup
that went belly up.

~~~
knolan
You could read the Hardware Hacker by Bunnie Huang and learn about its
history. That might spur more ideas.

------
ehnto
The Audio-Technica ATH A500 headphones I bought in 2008 are still going
strong. The adhesive for the sodt ear muff degraded but that was easy enough
to fix. I thought the novel headband design would cause issues but it has
lasted just fine.

~~~
ccozan
my ATH50 also refuses to die. After more than 10 years of usage, they look
like they've been in a war but the sound and the quality are the same.

------
generatorguy
Regret throwing out my Chumby now

------
racuna
Cowon X7. Heavy, weird UI, but very good sound and capacity (160Gb)

------
meerita
Anyone still using a Palm III or similar with internet connection?

------
reikonomusha
My LaserJet 4 Plus is still going strong with no special software.

------
gadders
Some people in the UK kept their early Tivos going for a while after Sky shut
down the service. I think they found a way to supply the programme guide.

~~~
Larrikin
My mom loves her TiVo but basically has to spend hours on the phone every year
and especially gets a new box. Years ago she paid a pretty significant amount
of money for lifetime service and they try every year to force her off it and
pay for a subscription.

~~~
gadders
Good on her! In the UK, Tivos are tied to a specific cable service. I don't
think you can get a standalone box over here.

------
HumblyTossed
I recall wanting a chumby, but never got one. I have no interest in the new
devices like Amazon, Google and Apple have come out with, however.

------
dzhiurgis
There's millions of old routers running OpenWRT.

------
submeta
My Hewlett Packard calculator from the 80s (HP28s)

------
mjbrusso
HP-12C, been there since 1981

------
ggm
NASA has tapedrives on life support.

~~~
battery_cowboy
On my first ship in the Navy, we had a Windows 3.1 beige-box desktop PC (well,
there were 3 of them, 2 for backups) that ran a tape drive emulator that
connected to wiring in a bank of disconnected tape drives/computers (took a
whole wall, these were the reel-to-reel kind) that ran some old targeting
radar. The weapons that used that radar were gone, but they kept the radar
running for auxiliary purposes. I'm surprised they wouldn't use something like
that at NASA. We only left the drives installed due to weight distribution for
the ship, but NASA could just replace a whole room of them with a Raspberry
Pi, probably.

~~~
newswasboring
I think NASA (or space industries in general) has the same problems as Navy
(or military industries in general), they don't want to change anything that
works. Reliability is one of their paramount KPIs, and what has survived for
more than a decade is considered tested for a decade and will have precedence
for managers in this space.

------
joyj2nd
HP48

Thanks god there is Droid48

------
PeterStuer
Isn't it time for HN to start refusing links to domains that openly flaunt
non-compliance with the GDPR?

------
sharma_pradeep
Watch

------
SpikeDad
This article is nonsense. The gadgets aren't refusing to die due to fan
support - it's companies buying old nonsense tech and then trying to resell
it. We'll be see these on late night infomercials soon.

~~~
eythian
That is literally not true.

